# Label makers



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys looking to get a decent label maker , I have it narrowed down to the dymo/rhino 5200 and the brother p touch pt7600 . Just wondering g if anyone has these or has any opinions on a different labelers.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ecelectric said:


> Hey guys looking to get a decent label maker , I have it narrowed down to the dymo/rhino 5200 and the brother p touch pt7600 . Just wondering g if anyone has these or has any opinions on a different labelers.


The only dymo label maker I ever used was the old school manual one that you had to manually select the letter and squeeze the bejesus out of it to leave a character on the tape , lol ! I own and like the p- touch labelers a lot ! Lots of different tape options for different jobs and very easy to use . I have at two of them . Not sure of the models , but they take the TZ tape cartridges .


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Got this about a week ago and love it. Preloaded symbols, terms, etc..


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

I liked the dymo 6000 for the 1 inch tape but thought I'd never use the pc interface . I read some reviews about the electronic cutter failing , have you had any cutting issues?also I saw in a demo video that you can do panel schedules .


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Tears ago I started with a Brady ID Pal. Hardware wise it was fine, but did little or nothing more than basic labeling - requiring multiple spaces between words in a label when labeling patch panels, etc. But something about the unit or tape made it such that as the unit/tape acclimated to the current room temperature, the number of spaces required for panel labels would vary.

Next came the Brother PT-1600. I was happy with the features for panel labeling, etc, but it eventually developed a problem where cutting the tape with the built in cutter would result in a cutter error, which would abort the series of labels I was printing. Brother wanted more to fix the problem than I paid for the labeler.

Now I have both the Rhino 5200 and 6000, and am happy with both, and the PC interface on the 6000 worked well the one time I used it. The only thing that bothers me is that if they've been out in a cold truck all night I need to either scrap the first label, or wait for them to warm up a bit, because if the print head is too cold it doesn't get warm enough with the first label to print properly. The Rhino units have a lot more options when it comes to printing special labels for patch panels, terminal blocks, 110 blocks, etc.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you those were my two options , in the end I went with the 6000 for the 1 inch tape option.


----------

